# Road bike envy !!



## WobblyBob (19 Sep 2012)

As some of you will probably already know, i've only been on a bike since July this year after not sitting on one for probably 20 years, i'm 44 years old, still slightly overweight although i've already lost about 2.5 stone this year, i bought a hybrid with front suspension (which is mostly locked off) & knobbly 700x45 tyres, i bought the bike to help me try & shift another stone in weight but have been well hooked since i've started 

Trouble is now that when i'm out which is almost always on the road i'm looking on in envy watching the roadies wafting by in complete silence as oppose to the wurring buzz of my tyres on the road......not to mention now i've just discovered Strava & i'm feeling a bit ...erm Slow in comparison to alot of people on there ha ha (still have my old competetive spirit but not the fitness ha ha)

The question i suppose i'm asking is would a road bike make much difference to me in terms of fitness/speed & the ability to get the miles in to someone like me or should i just stick to my bike & work on my general fitness/weight ?

Plus.......they are damn sexy !!!


----------



## Phil_bucks (19 Sep 2012)

you could always get road tyres for your bike, you'd probably double your speed straight away


----------



## Lee_M (19 Sep 2012)

well you'll be quicker on a road bike, but you might get fitter riding a big old lump!

I'm currently riding a lump to work - it isnt fun but I guess it will work in the end, certainly feels good when I get back on the roadbike!


----------



## DCLane (19 Sep 2012)

Try some alternative tyres; I'm running Schwalbe Land Cruiser ones when the MTB's used for the commute. City Jet tyres are slicks for hybrids/MTB's.

You'll find a big speed difference.


----------



## paulw1969 (19 Sep 2012)

^
what he said...to start with.
I reckon after a few more months if you were to go over to a road bike the MTB riding you have done will mean you FLY on a road bike..(SIC good training).............errrr back when i first got my roadie i had the odd MTB ers overtake me on my road bike 

And anyway....do you REALLY need an excuse to get another bike


----------



## Andrew_Culture (19 Sep 2012)

Hills will be a revelation if you do switch!


----------



## BrumJim (19 Sep 2012)

Yes, a road bike will make a substantial difference to speed and fitness.

A road bike will lead to a realisation that what you previously thought of as beyond you is very reasonable.
You will start doing weekend runs that will go up big hills. Several.
You will start thinking about doing a Sportive or an Audax.
You will enter a 50 mile / 100km ride. You will enjoy it. And you will feel superior to those doing it on hybrid bikes.
You will wonder if you can do a 100mile ride. And in order to find the answer, you will do one.
Then it would be rude to avoid the 200km landmark. And you woudn't want to be rude, would you?
Then it isn't the distance, it is the challenge, so you will look for further rides with more hills.

And by this time, you will be fitter and faster than before.


----------



## Arjimlad (19 Sep 2012)




----------



## WobblyBob (19 Sep 2012)

BrumJim said:


> Yes, a road bike will make a substantial difference to speed and fitness.
> 
> A road bike will lead to a realisation that what you previously thought of as beyond you is very reasonable.
> You will start doing weekend runs that will go up big hills. Several.
> ...


 
That pretty much sums up what i was wondering, i have a few freinds/colleagues who get out on their roadies lycra clad & do good run's out (they are varying shapes & sizes aswell) on day's off & the odd event & i would love to join them but i'm not sure if i should just go for it or battle on with my Hybrid over the winter & look into getting a roadie early Spring with a good winter's 'training' behind me.
As alot of other's have suggested i could always change my tyres over & hopefully give myself a boost speedwise & therefore feel more encouraged to keep battling away over the colder upcoming months......
Mmmmmmmm


----------



## Andrew_Culture (19 Sep 2012)

WobblyBob said:


> That pretty much sums up what i was wondering, i have a few freinds/colleagues who get out on their roadies lycra clad & do good run's out (they are varying shapes & sizes aswell) on day's off & the odd event & i would love to join them but i'm not sure if i should just go for it or battle on with my Hybrid over the winter & look into getting a roadie early Spring with a good winter's 'training' behind me.
> As alot of other's have suggested i could always change my tyres over & hopefully give myself a boost speedwise & therefore feel more encouraged to keep battling away over the colder upcoming months......
> Mmmmmmmm


 
There's the thing - when cold weather, winter and hills become your friends you know you're in deep!


----------



## tadpole (19 Sep 2012)

Either I’m channelling Wiggo on my WDS BSO or lots of men in Lycia buy ‘road bikes’ too early in the cycling journey, as I often, and by often I mean every day at least once, overtake people with all the right cycling gear but a carp level of fitness. 
Keep pushing the pedals on the MTB and you’ll get faster, and then once you’re fast on a MTB, then get a roadie bike, or not. 
Swap the tyres for some semi slicks, that will cut down the noise, and maybe make a few seconds per mile difference.


----------



## paulw77 (19 Sep 2012)

I was in a similar situation to you wobblybob.

I had a mountain bike - a really cheap one from Tesco. I'd been out on a it a few times but found it slow and heavy, although I did do the Manchester-Blackpool on it a few years ago. People told me to put slicker tyres on it, but I found this made almost no difference, maybe a very slight reduction in rolling resistance.

So a few weeks ago I took the plunge and bought a road bike - a BTwin Triban 3 from Decathlon. The difference is amazing. It's SO much easier to get up the hills on it. Now I'm the person gliding past other riders, rather than the other way round.

I'd say go for the road bike - you won't regret it.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Sep 2012)

tadpole said:


> Either I’m channelling Wiggo on my WDS BSO or lots of men in Lycia buy ‘road bikes’ too early in the cycling journey, as I often, and by often I mean every day at least once, overtake people with all the right cycling gear but a carp level of fitness.
> Keep pushing the pedals on the MTB and you’ll get faster, and then once you’re fast on a MTB, then get a roadie bike, or not.
> Swap the tyres for some semi slicks, that will cut down the noise, and maybe make a few seconds per mile difference.


I have never had any other type of bike, well apart from a Chopper and a trike before that.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Sep 2012)

Assuming that you can afford a second bike and have space to store two - fit slick tyres to your current bike for winter and bad weather rides, and in the Spring, treat yourself to a nice road bike for fun fine weather rides! (Buy a 2011/2012 bike at a reduced price when the 2013 ranges come out.)


----------



## Andrew_Culture (19 Sep 2012)

paulw77 said:


> People told me to put slicker tyres on it, but I found this made almost no difference, maybe a very slight reduction in rolling resistance.


 
The only thing I found when I switched to slicks was a faster way for myself and my bike to part company at speed when cornering!


----------



## Davos87 (19 Sep 2012)

Similar situation to you wobbly. I bought a Scott Hybrid which I love and have done a fair few miles on however on weekend rides my mate comes out on his Giant Defy. We sometimes swap bikes and the difference is amazing. The Scott's a bit of a lump but when I get on his Defy I can leave him for dead. It feels so light and fast. Stamp on the pedals and whoosh. Been out on the hybrid this morning on a beautiful day and thoroughly enjoyed it but will definitely be getting a road bike, fancy a Giant , Cannondale or Spesh. Just have to work on the wife. That's the hard bit.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (19 Sep 2012)

Can I go against conventional wisdom?

I started on my son's Tesco mountain bike and had exactly the same experience. I was hammering along getting overtaken by OAPs on road bikes who just hissed by, laughing and blethering to each other as they went. I thought I was fit through regular gym sessions but I just couldn't match their speeds so I bought a road bike, a Specialized Secteur.

My - what a difference! it felt light as a feather and seemed to just fly along. Great!! I even entered a 50 mile event and thoroughly enjoyed it!

But, nobody warns you about how the knife edge saddle nearly cuts you in two when you go over a pothole. The pain is excruciating so over time, you learn to stand on the pedals at the slightest bump. But that's the other thing - these bikes are so lightweight and flimsy that they can only really be used on tarmac like a good woman - silky smooth and freshly laid preferably. Forget about darting along the odd cycle trail. Many NCN routes involve muddy sections which effectively debar road bikes. Far from gaining the freedom of the road on your sleek new flyer, suddenly you start planning your routes more carefully, on roads that you inevitably have to share with trucks and boy racers. You'll start getting more punctures, because those whisker-thin tyres are actually manufactured from regurgitated rice paper painted black and they pop at a passing glance. Every rough section of road has you anxiously looking betwixt your legs to spot unexpected deflations (of the tyre too).

After a year of this I switched to a Tricross, a cyclo-cross type bike. It looks exactly like a road bike except it's a bit more sturdily made and you can choose to fit slick tyres or chunky go-anywhere tyres as you please. Every route is now open to you, you can even (shock horror) ride it over a kerb without cutting yourself in half and bending the bike into a pretzel.

If you can only have one bike, don't have one that limits your horizons is my advice.


----------



## Nearly there (19 Sep 2012)

Still buy a road bike and get some road tyre's for your mtb you'll still get plenty of use from a road bike over winter the weathers not sh*t all the time  and when the weathers a bit dodgy use your mtb


----------



## Lee_M (19 Sep 2012)

swl said:


> Can I go against conventional wisdom?
> 
> I started on my son's Tesco mountain bike and had exactly the same experience. I was hammering along getting overtaken by OAPs on road bikes who just hissed by, laughing and blethering to each other as they went. I thought I was fit through regular gym sessions but I just couldn't match their speeds so I bought a road bike, a Specialized Secteur.
> 
> ...


 
Really, after the first couple of days I never had a problem, maybe a new seat would have been a solution?



> But that's the other thing - these bikes are so lightweight and flimsy that they can only really be used on tarmac like a good woman - silky smooth and freshly laid preferably. Forget about darting along the odd cycle trail.


 
again, I think you must have bought a lemon, I ride everywhere that has anysort of tarmac without problem - I even did an old closed road by mistake last week that hadnt been surfaced for 40 odd years - no problem at all



> You'll start getting more punctures, because those whisker-thin tyres are actually manufactured from regurgitated rice paper painted black and they pop at a passing glance. Every rough section of road has you anxiously looking betwixt your legs to spot unexpected deflations (of the tyre too).


 
I think you need to try out some puncture resistant tyres



> If you can only have one bike, don't have one that limits your horizons is my advice.


 
I dont disagree, but I think your picture is somewhat tainted


----------



## Peteaud (19 Sep 2012)

You wont get fitter by buying a road bike. you will go faster and further.

I ride both MTB and road and the route around the forest (15 miles) is as bad as a 50 mile road route


----------



## Rob3rt (19 Sep 2012)

swl said:


> But that's the other thing - these bikes are so lightweight and flimsy that they can only really be used on tarmac like a good woman - silky smooth and freshly laid preferably.
> 
> *Bollocks!*
> 
> ...


 

...


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (19 Sep 2012)

Ooh - touched a nerve there  Do people hang their sense of humour on a peg when they log in?


----------



## Globalti (19 Sep 2012)

swl said:


> But, nobody warns you about how the knife edge saddle nearly cuts you in two when you go over a pothole. The pain is excruciating so over time, you learn to stand on the pedals at the slightest bump. But that's the other thing - these bikes are so lightweight and flimsy that they can only really be used on tarmac like a good woman - silky smooth and freshly laid preferably. Forget about darting along the odd cycle trail. Many NCN routes involve muddy sections which effectively debar road bikes. Far from gaining the freedom of the road on your sleek new flyer, suddenly you start planning your routes more carefully, on roads that you inevitably have to share with trucks and boy racers. You'll start getting more punctures, because those whisker-thin tyres are actually manufactured from regurgitated rice paper painted black and they pop at a passing glance. Every rough section of road has you anxiously looking betwixt your legs to spot unexpected deflations (of the tyre too).


 
With respect this reads like one of those slightly smug articles you see in the newspaper or the in-flight magazine written by a journalist who has been told by the editor to go out and try cycling then report back; the froth of journalistic hyperbole suddenly becomes clear to a reader who knows the truth.

And the truth is that modern saddles do not need to cut you in half if you have the right saddle set up correctly. Modern bikes do not need a silky smooth surface. Smooth roads are not infested with trucks and boy-racers. Tyres do not pop, nor do they puncture often. You have probably done more pointless damage to the OP's confidence than any other scare-monger, ever. 

To the OP: get a road bike NOW, you will love the speed, the easy climbing, the comfort (once you've set it up with with the help of a good bike shop), the sensation of swooping silently down your favourite hill, the freedom of being out in the countryside, entirely self-sufficient and able to go anywhere your legs can take you. You will love the purity, the style, the panache and the cleanliness. Road riding is about momentum and keeping up a good average speed; you will learn to attack hills and draft fellow riders and your horizon of places you consider reachable will grow beyond what you believe possible. You will come home exhausted but glowing with health... really! I went over to the road four years ago after 20 years of messing around on mountain bikes and I deeply regret that I didn't do it sooner.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (19 Sep 2012)

Peteaud said:


> You wont get fitter by buying a road bike. you will go faster and further.
> 
> I ride both MTB and road and the route around the forest (15 miles) is as bad as a 50 mile road route



Agreed; I can cycle 50 or 60 miles on the road bike without much bother, but 7 miles around the local reservoir on my bso mtb has me gagging as my lungs try and escape through my nostrils.


----------



## kedab (19 Sep 2012)

Globalti said:


> you will love the speed, the easy climbing, the comfort (once you've set it up with with the help of a good bike shop), the sensation of swooping silently down your favourite hill, the freedom of being out in the countryside, entirely self-sufficient and able to go anywhere your legs can take you. You will love the purity, the style, the panache and the cleanliness. Road riding is about momentum and keeping up a good average speed; you will learn to attack hills and draft fellow riders and your horizon of places you consider reachable will grow beyond what you believe possible. You will come home exhausted but glowing with health... really!


 
my eyes are moist


----------



## Globalti (19 Sep 2012)

Are you inspired?


----------



## Get In The Van (19 Sep 2012)

Like the OP, i long for a road bike, until then (hopefully Spring next year or sooner if my employer ups the C2W amount to 1000 notes) i'll keep going on my MTB with the forks locked out, i have stuck a set of road tyres on and spd-sl pedals, with the hope that when i finally get that road bike, my winter training on this iron horse will keep me in good shape for the spring summer season and hopefully my first season as a cat4

If you do get a roadie, let us know the difference you experienced the most, speed, lightness, handling etc


----------



## Peteaud (19 Sep 2012)

If you really want a road bike, wait about 3 months or so, fleabay will be full of bargains. 

I will never regret buying a MTB and enjoy a winter blast round the forest. But i do prefere road bikes in general. My hybrid has road(ish) tyres and it does make a difference.

Ive yet to discover strava so have no clue about what that does.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (19 Sep 2012)

Peteaud said:


> Ive yet to discover strava so have no clue about what that does.




Destroys worlds in the most wonderful way.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Sep 2012)

I love riding my road bikes on the roads and my mountain bike on the local bridleways. I always do some road riding on the MTB between bridleways and have occasionally done some minor offroad on my racing bikes, but it is better riding the right kind of bike for the particular conditions.

I did a 34 mile round road trip on my MTB to order my road bike from a bike shop. That felt as hard as doing 60+ miles on a road bike. Most of that difference came from the tyres, but as Globalti says - riding a light, responsive road bike on a scenic country road is a joy! But so is flying down a rocky bridleway on a sturdy MTB ...

It isn't an _'either, or'_ choice really, it's a _'both, and'_!


----------



## Fnaar (19 Sep 2012)

kedab said:


> my eyes are moist


Mrs Fnaar read it too, and she's also getting moist.


----------



## kedab (19 Sep 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Destroys worlds in the most wonderful way.


 
i'm staying away from it - i will lose all road sense and end up a squishy mess because i was racing for time instead of looking after myself!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Sep 2012)

swl said:


> Can I go against conventional wisdom?
> 
> You'll start getting more punctures, because those whisker-thin tyres are actually manufactured from regurgitated rice paper painted black and they pop at a passing glance. Every rough section of road has you anxiously looking betwixt your legs to spot unexpected deflations (of the tyre too).


All I can say is the tyres wern't up to much, I got my Viking in 2008, I rode (or rather pushed in some cases) my way to London the day (well four days) I got it, that was Dewsbury, first proper day I got a puncture, well I thought it was (well I suppose technically it was) what happen is i hit a pot hole that hard it pushed the rubber of the tube into the holes for the spokes. I didn't do much when I got back just the odd needed to do ride (because I dont have money for trains or buses), until this June, I have done over 1500 miles since then on the original tyres (though they need replacing ones worn, and the others got a scuff in the side wall) and I dont recall another puncture due to road conditions, the tyres a Kenda doesn't say which type otherwise I would order some new ones. The only puncture I recall this year was when I had a broken spoke the second ride I had this year, I stripped the tyre off took out the offending spoke, when I put the tube back it had split where the valve joins the tube, so again not really a puncture as such.
So all in all I reckon the tyres must have done some 2500 miles plus without a real problem, and I ended up on a really bad gravel road the other day, and they have been over all sorts of glass metal ect..


----------



## MrJamie (19 Sep 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> The only thing I found when I switched to slicks was a faster way for myself and my bike to part company at speed when cornering!


I get the impression theres a lot of unquantifiable upgrades that are only worth it if you want extra seconds in a race, but for fitness riding etc dont give much benefit. I went from 45mm knobblies to 38mm slicker tyres and while they feel smoother on tarmac, I think the main noticable speed difference is like you say... is that at which the rear wheel skids out, locks up etc and is also very poor offroad. Similarly, people say front suspension is very heavy despite low end sus. forks only weighing about 2kg, saving just 1.5kg at the expense of comfort many leisure/towpath riders would IMHO appreciate. I took my old gaspipe special out last night (26*2.00 knobblies, rigid forks) and I was a little depressed that I think its actually faster than my giant hybrid, simply because it's a much more aerodynamic riding position (small frame, low handlebars).

That said, with the benefits of a road bikes, near 2 dimensional slick tyres, rigid forks, SPDs, drop bars, faster geometry etc Ill be expecting my first road bike to be like riding an ACME rocket


----------



## NormanD (19 Sep 2012)

Buy A CX bike and have fun in both worlds


----------



## the_mikey (19 Sep 2012)

swl said:


> these bikes are so lightweight and flimsy that they can only really be used on tarmac like a good woman - silky smooth and freshly laid preferably. Forget about darting along the odd cycle trail. Many NCN routes involve muddy sections which effectively debar road bikes. .


 

I cycled across Ilkley Moor on my Giant Defy, might not do it again in a hurry though...


----------



## HovR (19 Sep 2012)

swl said:


> But, nobody warns you about how the knife edge saddle nearly cuts you in two when you go over a pothole. The pain is excruciating so over time, you learn to stand on the pedals at the slightest bump. But that's the other thing - these bikes are so lightweight and flimsy that they can only really be used on tarmac like a good woman - silky smooth and freshly laid preferably. Forget about darting along the odd cycle trail. Many NCN routes involve muddy sections which effectively debar road bikes. [...]
> 
> You'll start getting more punctures, because those whisker-thin tyres are actually manufactured from regurgitated rice paper painted black and they pop at a passing glance. Every rough section of road has you anxiously looking betwixt your legs to spot unexpected deflations (of the tyre too).


 
Heh, you should have seen my last road ride. The route involved coarse gravel trails, cattle grids, and even cycle paths before getting on to the country roads.

Luckily I was on my steel road bike, so whilst all the carbon road bikes I was with disintegrated into exactly 47.34 pieces (as exploding rubber flew everywhere, of course) I only suffered snapped forks and taco'd wheels.


----------



## Bryan_Cymru (19 Sep 2012)

Reading those comments has swayed me even further into getting a road bike just after xmas, but the brakes in the wet could be the decider.


----------



## Cheshire Celt (19 Sep 2012)

In 3 months I've went from a 300 triban 3 to a 750 Scott s50 to a 2.1k carbon fibre focus lol. I must admit I am riding a lot quicker on the focus My advice would be buy the very best you can afford


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Sep 2012)

Bryan_Cymru said:


> Reading those comments has swayed me even further into getting a road bike just after xmas, but the brakes in the wet could be the decider.


Again original blocks (again needing replacing) Tektro R360 brakes, no real issues.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (19 Sep 2012)

maybe get into touring and buy a tourer...much fun.


----------



## baldycyclist (19 Sep 2012)

I have a very nice roadie..circa £2500 when new.....but the funny thing is that I am revamping an old £200 halfords MTB to be my commuter. Will fit some slicks and get rid of the suspension but fit some mudguards and heavier lights. Who cares if you fly up hills in the morning?


----------



## Rob3rt (19 Sep 2012)

Bryan_Cymru said:


> Reading those comments has swayed me even further into getting a road bike just after xmas, but the brakes in the wet could be the decider.


 
Road brakes in the wet are fine, you just need to adjust your riding style a little and if the stock brake blocks aren't up to much, you can replace the brake blocks.


----------



## Globalti (20 Sep 2012)

....or buy one of these: http://www.colnago.com/c59-disc/

This is the future of road bikes. You saw it here first.


----------



## WobblyBob (20 Sep 2012)

Well........it basically comes down to either head or heart, one is telling me to get my head down with this hybrid with the nice safe disc brakes ha ha then go get a roadie Feb/March time next year & the other is screaming at me to go out & splash the cash on a skinny wheel'd job right now !
One thing is for sure, i'm definitely getting one sooner or later


----------



## Saluki (20 Sep 2012)

I had an old BSO from 09 until last August. It was free when I joined a gym (that's my excuse for such a rubbish bike and I am sticking to it). That old Apollo XC26 did me quite well until last summer when I started cycling more than just a pop to the shops or a bit of geocaching on the towpaths en route to sunday lunch at the pup and then geocaching my way home again. Something happened and I really started to enjoy cycling again and started upping my distances from 5 or 6 miles to 20 miles every sunday and 5 - 10 miles 4 times during the week.
That's when I decided that a road bike might well be the way to go. I got a Giant Defy 2 and have never looked back. Sure I get overtaken by thin young chaps on very nice bikes but I am a tad overweight and 48. I used to be thin and fit and I am gradually working on that again. I did find it twitchy and narrow when I first got it. Now I find it responsive, rather than twitchy 
I did find that with the Defy that I can cycle for the same amount of time as I did on the BSO, go further and have more fun. Hills are less worrying, especially since going clipless last month too, I just pop into the city to see friends (8.5 miles each way) for the fun of it & I am just about to pop to work on the bike today as I only have one visit so its more doable than mulitple visits.

I used to wonder if I would get fitter on the old Halfords bike, being heavier and harder work etc, but the truth is (for me anyway) that I have got fitter on the Defy as I want to ride it, I look forward to riding it. Even though in lycra shorts and a cycling top (those pockets are so handy for stuff) I look like a space turnip, but its ok.

I would say to just go for it, if you can afford it. Ride the road bike on nice days, keep the MTB for rotten days and I reckon that you will see an improvement in your fitness, as I did as you have the pure pleasure of riding the sexy road bike.


----------



## WobblyBob (20 Sep 2012)

Thanks for that Saluki, actually the Defy 1 or 2 are a couple (of many) i've been considering aswell.
I'm the type that will push as hard as i can on every ride no matter what i'm riding, so changing to a road bike is'nt gonna make it any easier for me (if you see what i mean) but if it adds to the fun factor & those ave mph's go up & distances travelled go up then that's what i'm after !


----------



## robbie wilson (22 Sep 2012)

WobblyBob said:


> As some of you will probably already know, i've only been on a bike since July this year after not sitting on one for probably 20 years, i'm 44 years old, still slightly overweight although i've already lost about 2.5 stone this year, i bought a hybrid with front suspension (which is mostly locked off) & knobbly 700x45 tyres, i bought the bike to help me try & shift another stone in weight but have been well hooked since i've started
> 
> Trouble is now that when i'm out which is almost always on the road i'm looking on in envy watching the roadies wafting by in complete silence as oppose to the wurring buzz of my tyres on the road......not to mention now i've just discovered Strava & i'm feeling a bit ...erm Slow in comparison to alot of people on there ha ha (still have my old competetive spirit but not the fitness ha ha)
> 
> ...





WobblyBob said:


> As some of you will probably already know, i've only been on a bike since July this year after not sitting on one for probably 20 years, i'm 44 years old, still slightly overweight although i've already lost about 2.5 stone this year, i bought a hybrid with front suspension (which is mostly locked off) & knobbly 700x45 tyres, i bought the bike to help me try & shift another stone in weight but have been well hooked since i've started
> 
> Trouble is now that when i'm out which is almost always on the road i'm looking on in envy watching the roadies wafting by in complete silence as oppose to the wurring buzz of my tyres on the road......not to mention now i've just discovered Strava & i'm feeling a bit ...erm Slow in comparison to alot of people on there ha ha (still have my old competetive spirit but not the fitness ha ha)
> 
> ...


 
like mostpeople have said....road bike will improve your timing should get at least 3 mile an hour quicker..as for fitness the bike youve got will do it just as well,probably better as you have to put more effort in...ive got both and prefer my road bike...have used hybrid this week cause of the weather...massive difference


----------



## Peteaud (22 Sep 2012)

did a 20 miler today on the hybrid, loved every min of it.

Relaxed pootle in the sun.


----------



## Drago (22 Sep 2012)

baldycyclist said:


> I have a very nice roadie..circa £2500 when new.....but the funny thing is that I am revamping an old £200 halfords MTB to be my commuter. Will fit some slicks and get rid of the suspension but fit some mudguards and heavier lights. Who cares if you fly up hills in the morning?


Roger that. apart from being a bit heavier, you can't beat the comfort, durability, crappy weather surefootedness and dounpour unaffected braking ability. sure, when the weathers halfway decent I ride my roadie to work, but when things turn a bit gloomy you cannae beat the indefatigable character of a slick shod MTB. Your faithful friend.

And I love mine, even though it's a frankensteins monster of spare parts and late night shed bodgery.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Sep 2012)

Never ridden anything but a road bike, still not fast though.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (22 Sep 2012)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Never ridden anything but a road bike, still not fast though.


 
Have you considered attaching some kind of internal combustion engine?


----------



## RWright (23 Sep 2012)

+1 for getting a road bike for nice weather I did and I am glad I did. I am only a couple of MPH faster on it so far but I like riding both my bikes. Just take your time and find what you want, even then you will probably still be wanting to upgrade components . I have a feeling that urge never ends.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Sep 2012)

I dont see why road bikes are just for good weather, I have a rack and panniers on mine, I have ridden it in all weathers, yea and the snow some years ago.


----------



## Drago (23 Sep 2012)

The bigger footprint and lazier geometry make the more stable in truly shocking condition, although roadies are by no means unusable. 105 dual pivots are good, but in the wet the Hope M4 4-pot hydraulics on my computer are in a different league, though it looks like Colnago could be about to change all that forever.

And by 'eck as like, a 32 tooth granny ring ain't half nice riding home into the wind with a leg injury like I had to yesterday!


----------



## Drago (23 Sep 2012)

I see ios6 hasn't improved my topping!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Sep 2012)

Drago said:


> And by 'eck as like, a 32 tooth granny ring ain't half nice riding home into the wind with a leg injury like I had to yesterday!


I have a 26 front and up to a 34 rear its currently 28, but can change it. I also suffere from an old compression injury to my leg/knee, so I know what you mean


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Sep 2012)

Peteaud said:


> did a 20 miler today on the hybrid, loved every min of it.
> 
> Relaxed pootle in the sun.


 
Don't know if it's a sign of getting old and preferring comfort over speed, but I am enjoying my hybrid more than my road bike now. Really not that much difference in speed either.


----------



## Peteaud (23 Sep 2012)

Mo1959 said:


> Don't know if it's a sign of getting old and preferring comfort over speed, but I am enjoying my hybrid more than my road bike now. Really not that much difference in speed either.


 
I think it depends on what you want on your ride.

Yesterday was sunny and warm so we made a few ham rolls and cycled the country lanes. Speed and distance didnt matter. My hybrid is just so good for this and the wifes bike is a hybrid as well so it means we are on equal machines.

(A pic of our snack break)


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Sep 2012)

Peteaud said:


> I think it depends on what you want on your ride.
> 
> Yesterday was sunny and warm so we made a few ham rolls and cycled the country lanes. Speed and distance didnt matter. My hybrid is just so good for this and the wifes bike is a hybrid as well so it means we are on equal machines.


 
Looks lovely. Perfect picnic weather too.

Yes, I feel I will never be a fast cyclist anyway, so am coming round to the way of thinking that I will just continue putting in gentle miles. I have been feeling a bit frustrated reading how others average speeds have risen within a couple of weeks of starting. Mine is sticking resolutely at just over 12mph and doesn't seem to be getting any faster even after six weeks. Don't want to keep pushing it and maybe putting myself off.


----------



## Grayduff (23 Sep 2012)

Mo1959 said:


> Looks lovely. Perfect picnic weather too.
> 
> Yes, I feel I will never be a fast cyclist anyway, so am coming round to the way of thinking that I will just continue putting in gentle miles. I have been feeling a bit frustrated reading how others average speeds have risen within a couple of weeks of starting. Mine is sticking resolutely at just over 12mph and doesn't seem to be getting any faster even after six weeks. Don't want to keep pushing it and maybe putting myself off.


12 + a mph average = little bit to for the last 4 weeks BUT happy to plod on 10/15 milers building up slowly on my Hybrid/commuter/flat bar racer ? Tachyon GT4...
maybe next year when the money tree allows a road bike may be the next thing..Whatever happens I HAVE been bitten by the bug and enjoying....


----------



## Peteaud (23 Sep 2012)

Mo1959 said:


> Looks lovely. Perfect picnic weather too.
> 
> Yes, I feel I will never be a fast cyclist anyway, so am coming round to the way of thinking that I will just continue putting in gentle miles. I have been feeling a bit frustrated reading how others average speeds have risen within a couple of weeks of starting. Mine is sticking resolutely at just over 12mph and doesn't seem to be getting any faster even after six weeks. Don't want to keep pushing it and maybe putting myself off.


 
I can go out on my road bike and nail the distance and speed, but some days i just love going out on a pootle ride.

For those that race themselves and keep on pushing thats fine, and i do that as well, but sometimes its good to just relax and enjoy the world out on a bike.

Ive even been thinking of getting a retro 40's style for pootles.


----------



## nathanicola (23 Sep 2012)

Peteaud said:


> I think it depends on what you want on your ride.
> 
> Yesterday was sunny and warm so we made a few ham rolls and cycled the country lanes. Speed and distance didnt matter. My hybrid is just so good for this and the wifes bike is a hybrid as well so it means we are on equal machines.
> 
> (A pic of our snack break)


 Where's that to? It was such a nice day yestarday ,i spent all day working in the nice weather exited about a sunday ride and now it's pouring.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (23 Sep 2012)

Earlier this year I met up with a few guys from another forum and we set off on a fairly gentle 30 miler. I thought I was fit and I'd been cycling for around the same time as the other guys who were of a similar age to me. We were all on £500-900 road bikes and so, equally matched.

Blow me, but they kept disappearing into the distance and I just couldn't keep up. I was embarrassed and to be honest, the whole thing nearly scunnered me with cycling. But, it made me re-think what I want out of it. I figured there was no way I was going to be a racing snake so I've bought a Tricross and I'm looking to explore the old drover roads and military roads around here, as well as commuting to home games 12 miles away at Falkirk every 2nd Saturday. Interestingly, my average speeds on tarmac are almost the same as with the Secteur this time last year.

One of the guys in that group has joined a club, bought a carbon bike and is doing 40 milers at an average 25mph! While I'm seriously impressed, I think I'm happy plodding along at 15mph


----------



## Crosstrailer (23 Sep 2012)

WobblyBob said:


> As some of you will probably already know, i've only been on a bike since July this year after not sitting on one for probably 20 years, i'm 44 years old, still slightly overweight although i've already lost about 2.5 stone this year, i bought a hybrid with front suspension (which is mostly locked off) & knobbly 700x45 tyres, i bought the bike to help me try & shift another stone in weight but have been well hooked since i've started
> 
> Trouble is now that when i'm out which is almost always on the road i'm looking on in envy watching the roadies wafting by in complete silence as oppose to the wurring buzz of my tyres on the road......not to mention now i've just discovered Strava & i'm feeling a bit ...erm Slow in comparison to alot of people on there ha ha (still have my old competetive spirit but not the fitness ha ha)
> 
> ...


 
Bob, are you running Borough XC's ? They should have a dead smooth centre line. My Crosstrail is far quicker than my brothers Spesh 29er in terms of tyres and gearing for example.

I am aiming to get enough weight off so that I can buy a road bike, but I will be keeping the Crosstrail because it is just so versatile.

My brother has had several road bikes and seemed to have endless puncture and wheel problems on all of them, I do think when I am out riding how road bikes cope with the state of some of the roads round where I am. Still, I look forward to the day when I can have one of my own.

One last thing, I have several roadie scalps, guys in lycra, full team kits, very expensive bikes, I even have a little list of makes I have scalped LOL


----------



## Peteaud (23 Sep 2012)

nathanicola said:


> Where's that to? It was such a nice day yestarday ,i spent all day working in the nice weather exited about a sunday ride and now it's pouring.


 
Kingstone, just outside Ilminster.


----------



## Peteaud (23 Sep 2012)

swl said:


> Earlier this year I met up with a few guys from another forum and we set off on a fairly gentle 30 miler. I thought I was fit and I'd been cycling for around the same time as the other guys who were of a similar age to me. We were all on £500-900 road bikes and so, equally matched.
> 
> Blow me, but they kept disappearing into the distance and I just couldn't keep up. I was embarrassed and to be honest, the whole thing nearly scunnered me with cycling. But, it made me re-think what I want out of it. I figured there was no way I was going to be a racing snake so I've bought a Tricross and I'm looking to explore the old drover roads and military roads around here, as well as commuting to home games 12 miles away at Falkirk every 2nd Saturday. Interestingly, my average speeds on tarmac are almost the same as with the Secteur this time last year.
> 
> One of the guys in that group has joined a club, bought a carbon bike and is doing 40 milers at an average 25mph! While I'm seriously impressed, I think I'm happy plodding along at 15mph


 

Speed is great.

But so is just going for a bike ride. Exploring the rural roads and lanes within a 15/20 mile radius gives you hundreds of miles of cycling nirvana.


----------



## WobblyBob (23 Sep 2012)

Crosstrailer said:


> Bob, are you running Borough XC's ? They should have a dead smooth centre line. My Crosstrail is far quicker than my brothers Spesh 29er in terms of tyres and gearing for example.
> 
> I am aiming to get enough weight off so that I can buy a road bike, but I will be keeping the Crosstrail because it is just so versatile.
> 
> ...


 
I'm not sure what the tyre brand is (its in the garage & i can't be arsed to go look ha ha) but yeah they do have kind of a smoothish centre bit & gradually knobblier as they go towards the edges, so yeah they are'nt proper full on knobbly's like....infact i'm well impressed with them to be honest, i've gone over some rough loose stones n stuff & i keep listening out & hearing a few 'pop' noises but as yet (touches wood) they have remained intact.

I do love my bike & i can't see me ever getting rid of it, its so versatile...i'm like you i think, i need (would like) to lose a little more weight to do myself justice on a road bike i think...but it won't be long if i continue to work hard on my Crosstrail !!

Good on ya for scalping those roadies aswell mate....i find most of them i come across real miserable bugger's aswell !! But that's another topic i suppose.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Sep 2012)

Mo1959 said:


> Looks lovely. Perfect picnic weather too.
> 
> Yes, I feel I will never be a fast cyclist anyway, so am coming round to the way of thinking that I will just continue putting in gentle miles. I have been feeling a bit frustrated reading how others average speeds have risen within a couple of weeks of starting. Mine is sticking resolutely at just over 12mph and doesn't seem to be getting any faster even after six weeks. Don't want to keep pushing it and maybe putting myself off.


I seem to have peaked at about 14 mph after 3 months, but the miles and hills are getting easier. When i did this ride yesterday I though it would be my most difficult ride to date, turns out it wasn't quite, though I did do it at my quickest speed for hight and distance to date.
http://app.strava.com/rides/22818920


----------

